# How to spice up tv on the wall...looks "bland"



## RegeSullivan

In my basement I built the tv into the wall and made a flat black bezel from drywall trim that trims out the wall and a black grill cover for the bottom to hide the built in speakers. But in my bedroom I have not found a solution to making it look good. It functions well and looks much better than a CRT tv on a wall mount or shelf but as you say it looks bland. When we built this house I really wished I would have made that wall from 2x6's so I could have flush mounted the tv.

You can look at my album to see a picture of the 61" in my basement and see what I mean. Its not a great picture of the tv but you get the idea.

Rege


----------



## drtbk4ever

I read somewhere that you need something on the floor under it to "anchor" it. I think that would help a bit. Maybe one of the decorating types will have a suggestion or two.


----------



## DangerMouse

if it were me, i'd make a wooden box/frame around it to match the color of the flooring and trim.
kinda like this...

DM


----------



## Jay123

I think the trim or simple, shallow cabinet is a good idea...depends on your carpenty skills, but this is pretty simple/straight forward (like everything else in the world, if you have the experience :laughing.

You won't want anything too much deeper than the tv screen (when the tv's mounted).


----------



## drtbk4ever

Those are sweet. 

I still think having something under the TV to anchor it would help too. Having those frames around the TV now give you good architectural detail to build off of.

Jay and DM, those are some sweet designs. I like.

Jay, what kind of software did you do that with?


----------



## Jay123

Thanks dirtbike, the only thing about the base is that it would have to be as shallow as the upper, which might be a little odd...

I wouldn't build a base any deeper due to the natural walk line from the kitchen to the dining area...you don't want alter that too much due to a cabinet that's much deeper than 4 inches or so...that's just my take from the pics, anyway.

J


----------



## Jay123

Nothing new here, I'm just seeing how a couple of different renders look like posted...


----------



## drtbk4ever

Jay123 said:


> Thanks dirtbike, the only thing about the base is that it would have to be as shallow as the upper, which might be a little odd...
> 
> I wouldn't build a base any deeper due to the natural walk line from the kitchen to the dining area...you don't want alter that too much due to a cabinet that's much deeper than 4 inches or so...that's just my take from the pics, anyway.
> 
> J


I agree that you would have to watch the depth of whatever you put under that.

Any interior designers around?


----------



## drtbk4ever

And now that I look a little closer, Ryan, couldn't you sell the wife on a bit bigger TV?


----------



## Jay123

:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse

jay's is more what i had in mind as well, i just threw wood over it.
however, it looked upside down jay.... i think i'd build it more like this.

DM


----------



## RyanD

drtbk4ever said:


> And now that I look a little closer, Ryan, couldn't you sell the wife on a bit bigger TV?


This is her TV; mine is downstairs. ;-)

Is that frame just molding?


----------



## drtbk4ever

RyanD said:


> This is her TV; mine is downstairs. ;-)
> 
> Is that frame just molding?


 
Hehe, I get it Ryan. Who needs to see Oprah on a 60 HD Plasma.


----------



## drtbk4ever

OK DM and Jay,

What software are you using to do those?


----------



## Jay123

Get the tools out Ryan...:yes:


----------



## Jay123

DangerMouse said:


> jay's is more what i had in mind as well, i just threw wood over it.
> however, it looked upside down jay.... i think i'd build it more like this.
> 
> DM



Now that's just wrong...:laughing:

Ryan, I use chief architect...basically it's a simple box with some small crown moulding (sometimes referred to as bed moulding), the bottom moulding is a PM42 panel moulding, you can get both at hd, lowes, etc.


----------



## Jay123

And sorry Ryan, I _had_ to center the TV, it's a little easier on the 'puter..I'm surprised your wall-mount doesn't allow for more movement side-to-side.

Have you checked out other mounting systems? It would drive me crazy not being able to center the TV on that short wall. :yes:


----------



## Jay123

And you can always paint it instead of staining...


----------



## Jay123

How about some marble (probably out of the diy realm though)?


----------



## DangerMouse

with the posts it's better.
marble? heh heh now yer just showing off jay....

DM


----------



## Jay123

just a _little_ ... it's the program mostly :laughing:


----------



## drtbk4ever

Is that marble? I thought it was camouflage.


----------



## Jay123

:laughing: here ya go...


----------



## Jay123

Ryan, you may want to consider a mantel or mantel shelf as well.


----------



## DangerMouse

oh good grief..... striped camo?

DM


----------



## Jay123

:yes::yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## Jay123

Ya wanna really puke DM? :jester:


----------



## Jay123

Now, think of doing this kind of detail for 1500-2500 sq.ft. remodel project(s)...:yes:


sorry for the momentary hi-jack Ryan, you'll have to take it outta my pay :whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse

idunno about those jay.... i gotta go with drtbk4ever on the whole anchoring posts thing. it just looks better.

DM


----------



## Jay123

Oh, I like the supporting columns, they're just 4 1/2" deep as I've got them drawn. When I first spoke of the base (and thinking it would intrude into the room too much) I was thinking of a base with enough depth for some storage (drawers, maybe), it would just jut out too far.


----------



## Jay123

Also depends on how much Ryan and his "boss" (especially the "boss") want to adorn that wall...and what kind of diy skills they possess...that will dictate how simple or detailed they want to get.

Watch, the boss has already decided she likes the nice clean look of the TV all by itself on the wall...:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse

i think i'd also want to build in a small drop-down storage area for remotes, etc.

DM


----------



## Jay123

nice...:laughing: they can store some toothpaste in it as well :wink:


----------



## drtbk4ever

Jay123 said:


> Ryan, you may want to consider a mantel or mantel shelf as well.


I really like the look of this one. Sweet. Where is Ryan? He and his wife gotta see this one.


----------



## ArthurM

*Google Sketchup*

I like the rendition of the frame and have to agree for something under it to anchor it.

Google has a program that works like a cad program that is amazing. I use it for mural designs and it really is quite remarkable without haveing the expense of a CAD program. you can also import Photoshop picturse to it. Just go to Google and look it up they have a free trial version


----------



## Jay123

it's sketchup... http://sketchup.google.com/ (it might be what DM used)


----------



## DangerMouse

nope, i used photofiltre. ( www.photofiltre.com ) freeware version. 
i also use it to resize pics to post here.
if you want a copy and cannot find it on the site, (it can be hard),
gma2rjc has a copy of the install file saved on her drive and can send it to your email.
i can too, but i'm dialup and slow as snailsnot....

DM


----------



## ArthurM

Thanks for the lead DM
I found it is it the V6 download?.....


----------



## DangerMouse

go here
http://photofiltre.free.fr/frames_en.htm
then hit the word 'downloads' on the left side, that will take you to english download page.

DM


----------



## ArthurM

Got it 
Thanks a bunch Ill have to go through it later I have a BBQ to get too, Is it easier to use than the Sketchup? Meaning can you import your own pics to it? Its a little tricky with google version


----------



## DangerMouse

i think you misunderstand, this is not a 3d architech program, it's a photo editing/resizing and art program. for what he's doing, i'd use PunchPro! or chief architech. photofiltre is more like paintshop pro, but free.

DM


----------



## ArthurM

sorry,
I obviously did misunderstand but since I have it now Ill look at it, never know I might like it for what I use it for. I use a few different things for editing , while I think about I have a question for video editing is there a thread here on the forum for this? Guess I should just go look lol 
Thanks for your help, hope I can help you sometime.....


----------



## DangerMouse

dunno, but i do tons of video editing (vob, mpg, divx avi, etc.) using all sorts of tools, you can PM me if you want. (once you hit 20 posts i think)

DM


----------



## RyanD

Wow, some great designs there. We like the frame but we're not to fond of the pillars, our house is pretty modern so they might look out of place. Thanks for the input.


----------



## DangerMouse

you could always rip a railroad tie up the middle and use that instead of the pillars...?
me, i'd rip out something from hardwood to match the baseboards and casement.

DM


----------



## ArthurM

Now this, I Like
adding a nice single color (a cool white) marmorino venetian plaster on the wall would be awesome with this.....:thumbsup:


----------



## DangerMouse

hmmm.... i don't think i could afford the pain killers.....

DM


----------



## huffanpuff

come-on put a couple of house plant in outstanding pots on the floor


----------



## Jay123

Put a 50" plasma underneath it...that should take care of the problem...:yes:


----------



## Jay123

...and then maybe a 20" one above it...bam, you've got your flat screen pyramid going on...you'll be the envy of your neighborhood, at least the guys anyway :wink:


----------



## Aggie67

Cheap way to spice up any TV: play a continuous loop of the 2002 Australian Open Women's Doubles Final. Martina Hingis and Anna Kournikova on the same team.


----------



## gma2rjc

Add another tv to fill the space below the tv you have on the wall. Build the posts and mantel to fit around the screen of the lower tv. Add a fireplace hearth. Leave the lower tv tuned-in to the 'fireplace' channel.

Or, you could do something similar and leave it tuned-in to the 'fish tank' channel.


----------



## Jay123

We better stop, or Ryan's wife won't let him on this site anymore...:laughing:

It may have already happened. :yes:


----------

